# Battle of the Hedgerows-1944



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

Here is my latest build. A 1/35 diorama using Dragon Models kit #6240 figures.

AZbuilder
John


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------

